# Polizeimarke - Schild- Abzeichen



## DerSandman (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leutz ich verzweifel so langsam, hab mir auf meiner Seite im Header eine Polizeimarke gebastelt und die mit unserem Logo dem 8-Ball versehen dann noch bissi 3D Effekt dabei gemischt und gut. SecretDesign.de

Leider sieht das mal so gar nicht wirklich echt aus wie ein Abzeichen oder Marke. Wenn man sich man sowas hier anschaut






Dann sieht man was ich gern hätte. Wie bekomme ich denn nochmal solche Vertiefungen hin? Da es also oben nich wie eine glatte Fläche aussieht sondern so wie bei dem Bsp die Hightlights raus kommen und so?

Meine Grafiken aus denen das ganze enstehen soll habe ich mal hochgeladen ...








Hat einer dazu mal nen Tut oder kann mir sonstwie helfen? Ich hab nu echt 6 Std am Stück dran gesessen und bekomme es nicht hin .... ahhhh

Hab nochmals ein Bsp gefunden was ich mal angehangen habe ...





Das Grundlogo / Form soll auch so bleiben! Ich will nur ein paar Gravuren/Vertiefungen vorn drin haben ein min wenig Struktur wie eben bei ner echten Marke so sieht der 8-Ball einfach so aufgeklebt aus findet Ihr nicht?

Ich hab mal son Tutorial gefunden da hatte jemand ein Ritterschild gemacht, diese Dinger zum Abwehren meine ich und dort wurde auch Struktur rein gebracht Macken und kleine Risse und eben das es aussah wie gegossen und nicht so super glatt wie aus ner chin. Massenproduktion.

Man Stelle sich jetzt nur die grobe Umrandung vor meiner Marke diese fülle ich ... dann nehme ich die Auswahl davon erstelle ne neue Ebene und mach die Auswahl um 6 Px kleiner dann will ich die Auswahl füllen und es so hinbekommen das diese kleinere Auswahl nun so aussieht als wäre die tiefer als das unetere.

So ensteht doch dann der Effekt das der Rand drumherum höher ist das das innere ... das bekomm ich eben nich hin.

Dann soll dieser 8-ball in der Mitt der Vertiefung sein und wiederum heraus kommen so hoch wie der Rand.

Ist das einigermaßen so erklärt das ihr versteht was ich meine?

Dazu habe ich schon etliche Tuts gesehen finde Sie aber natürlich genau jetzt wo ich sie brauche nicht mehr.

Wenn mir einer nen Link zu nem tut geben könnte wie zB das obere Bild erstellt wurde würde mich das schon weiter helfen ich habs Gestern wie gesagt Std rum probiert und echt aufgegeben was mich aufregt... und ein Newbie bin ich ja so nu auch nich mehr daher regt es mich so auf das ich selbst solch einfache Effekte grad nich hin bekomme

Hier auch nochmal mein Award bzw. Logo was ich oben einfach nur verzerrt hab persp. http://www.secretdesign.de/images/stories/Reviews/gold_award.png darauf zu sehen ist auch der 8-Ball der Später eben in groß allein auf der Marke sein soll.


----------



## DerSandman (19. Juli 2007)

PS: Das Schild an sich so wie es nun zu sehen ist soll auch so bleiben ich will nur das Oben drauf die Fläche nicht mehr so glatt ist ... wie bei der echten Marke sondern hier und da kleine Gravuren/Vertiefungen zu sehen sind. Jetzt im Mom sieht der 8 Ball deswegen doch einfach nur so aufgeklebt aus.


----------



## DerSandman (20. Juli 2007)

Findet sich hier bei Tutorials.de nicht 1 der mir nen Tip, Link oder ne Anleitung geben kann um mein Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juli 2007)

Der Ebeneneffekt Relief sollte da schon einiges helfen.


Alex


----------



## DerSandman (20. Juli 2007)

Den habe ich ausprobiert und irgendwie nicht den Effekt erzielt den ich mir erhofft hatte. Daher wäre ne Anleitung nicht schlecht.

Oder Du erklärst es mir anhand meines Bsp. etwas genauer...


----------



## derpfaff (20. Juli 2007)

Ok, dann versuche ich es mal!
Wenn du versuchen willst leichte Höhen und Tiefen zu erzeugen, dann musst du da vielleicht mit Licht und Schatten arbeiten. 
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Form der Marke gegeben ist und die selbe Form innen etwas tiefer liegen soll. Jetzt stell dir vor, das Licht kommt von links. Dann müsste es an der linken Vertiefung einen Schatten (sehr leicht) nach rechts geben. Auf der rechten Seite kannst du eventuell einen kleinen Schein einbauen, um zu zeigen, dass es wieder nach oben geht.

Hier die Anleitung:
Ich habe beide Formen erstellt -> Große und Kleine.
Nun wähle ich die innere, kleine Form aus, Auswahl davon nehmen und auf einer neuen Ebene die Auswahl mit schwarz und in wieder einer neuen Ebene mit weiß füllen.
Jetzt gehst du auf die schwarze Form, Auswahl, Auswahl um 1PX nach rechts verschieben und löschen (del). Jetzt hast du einen minimalen schwarzen Rand.
Bei der weißen Fläche das selbe, nur die Auswahl nach links verschieben und löschen (del). Rechts sollte ein winziger weißer Rand sein.
Diese beiden Ebenen habe ich jetzt mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner auf 0.3 weichgezeichnet. Jetzt nimmst du wieder die Auswahl von der inneren, kleinern Form und kehrst die Auswahl um. Ebene mit weißem Strich auswählen und löschen (del), dann Ebene mit schwarzen Strich auswählen und löschen (del). Nun hast du einen sauberen Rand und nach innen einen leichten Schein/Schatten. Spiel jetzt ein wenig mit der Deckkraft und schon hast du eine Vertiefung...

Hoffe, alles ist verständlich und das was du suchst 

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------

